# Anchor Lost



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

If anyone dives on Tex Edward's soon I lost an anchor and chain there yesterday. Have at it 😁


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Give it a week or so, Sealark will have it for sale on the forums, he may give you a discount. lol


Sorry about losing it though.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Give it a week or so, Sealark will have it for sale on the forums, he may give you a discount. lol
> 
> 
> Sorry about losing it though.


Actually just messaged him about a replacement lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Kenton said:


> Actually just messaged him about a replacement lol



HAHHAHAHHAaaaaaaa

This is what everyone should put on their anchors, with the right phone #.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

There's 3 at the 3 barges. Mine it that black plastic coated mushroom with 3 small flange looking design with a short piece of yellow nylon 3/8" rope. This past Monday or Tuesday, a guy cut his anchor rope bc he couldn't get it freed. Not sure what type it is, but about 50' of anchor rope is attached. Then weekend b4 last, a guy cut his too at the barges, rope attached. It's like the picture above ^^^. So those 2 should be easy to spot if diving, just follow the rope.


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Sealark is the man, he got my anchor back to me the day after I lost it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Haven't been to barges since I found that last anchor. I do have some 8 and 13 danforth types $10 and $15 chain is $1 a foot free shackles and bring anchor line I'll splice it free to chain. Will be here this evening. Pm me I answer when available.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

have any with the shanks modified (shorter) I'll buy them. They were more than likely mine at one point anyways...


----------

